# Somebody can help me?



## StefanieS. (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi
I´m from Germany and this is my first Post here.








I found in internet one picture, and it´s from a american Quattro.
This car makes a bit headache, because you can´t see the licenceplate right.








So I thought about to ask you Guys here, in this expert Forum.








So , if you know anything about this car, and you are willing to tell me..... I would love to hear from you.
thank you in advance
Stefanie











_Modified by StefanieS. at 12:24 AM 4/14/2008_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (StefanieS.)*

Hallo Stefanie! Wie gehts?








Ich wundern mich, um diese ein Umbau-rallye ist? Hast du etwas mehr Info über das quattro?
edit: Vielleicht nichts. Aber dann muss es ein A1 werden (glaube ich, bei den Optik).


_Modified by WAUOla at 6:08 AM 4-14-2008_


----------



## StefanieS. (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (WAUOla)*

Hey WauOla
Dein Deutsch ist ja prima. Wie kommt´s ?








( your german is great, how come? )
Thank you for the reply!
No, there is no more informations about it.
Picture looks old, and there is no hole in the rocker ( ??) for the Jack.
Normally a sign for workscars.
The round sign in the side shows the SCCA logo. 
What makes me wonder, that there are no more pictures to find in internet.
And a view of the Licenceplate would help so much.









Stefanie


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (StefanieS.)*

Deutsch ist die dritte sprache für viele Norweger








A couple of things I can guess from this picture. First, it does indeed look to be an A1, and not a converted road car. As the start number suggests, it runs in the SCCA (Sports Car Club of America) championship. Also a lot of the advertising on the car suggests that it is purely an American rally car. The number 1 must also mean that the car, or at least the driver, won the series the year before. There is one Audi driver that was very successful in the US rally scene in those days, his name is John Buffum.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (StefanieS.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StefanieS.* »_Hey WauOla
Dein Deutsch ist ja prima. Wie kommt´s ?









Vielleicht zu viele für die amerikanischen Forum, aber...








Zuerst ging ich zwei Jahre am Ingenieur-hochschule. Da war es etwas
technische Terminilogie (zusammen mit was ich im Autowelt gelesen habe).
Aber ich fand es nicht so interessant, und war dabei nur für zwei Jahre.
Jetzt bin ich am Handel/Ökonomische Hochschule, und hat mich
deutsch-ökonomische Kommunikation als Fach gewählt. (Ich bin nicht sicher
um man "am" Schule sagen, oder "sorge" werden besser?)
Warum sollte man Englisch noch ein Mal wählen?


_Modified by WAUOla at 8:43 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## StefanieS. (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (WAUOla)*

@ Perl
Hahahah, sorry I didn´t look at your Profil to see your from Norway.
Jb ( John Buffum ), ich kenne ihn, Naja wir mailen manchmal, da ich ihm Fotos schicke .

@WAUOla
Vergiss in der deutschen Sprache den Sinn zu suchen. Ich bin deutsch und habe es fast aufgegeben.








Ich versuche mich seit ein paar Monaten ein wenig an der finnishen Sprache und.... ahhhhhhhhhhh die Grammatik killt mich.








Doch ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem mit der deutschen Sprache. Viele Worte die sich auf Wagen beziehen, wie Bumper, Suspension, Stuts und einige mehr, ...... da weiß ich die deutschen Worte nicht.









For all them who read here and don´t understand one single word, sorry, I know it´s a bit bad mannered .
To Perl I told only , that I didn´t looked his profile first, so I couldn´t see Norway there. And I know Jb a bit, because I send him sometimes pics.
to WAUOla it´s about german and the missing sense in some cases.
then that I try to learn finnish since some month. And ... hahahaha, that I can´t tell how some words are in german, because I learned them in english , like Bumper, Stuts, and Suspension.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (StefanieS.)*

So, where are you from, originally?








Bumper = Stossfänger
Suspension = Fahrwerk?
Struts = Federbeine


----------



## StefanieS. (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (PerL)*

Hi Perl
I´m born and grow up ( ok not that much with 1, 60m







)in Germany. Trier, the oldest City here.
But when I came to rallye I learned most of all this stuff from people around the world. And in english.
So when I talk about it, it`s in 99% in english.
In Forum from Marcus Grönholm, where I´m Mod, we came together like a little Family over the years. But everything is written in english.
It´s simple.


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Vielleicht zu viele für die amerikanischen Forum, aber...









Alle sollen hier Deutsch sprechen! Ich hab aber Deutsch nür drei Jahren gelernt, so ich kann ziemlich gut sprechen (oder schreiben), aber nicht perfekt. 
Pero tambien hablo español!








Wilkommen in TCL! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (StefanieS.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StefanieS.* »_Hi Perl
I´m born and grow up ( ok not that much with 1, 60m
























You are 1.6m or 16m?


----------



## StefanieS. (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Somebody can help me? (eurowner)*

Hahaha, 16m ????
Wow, I could reach everything I wanted .
Hmmmm,*think *...... no things deep down to my feet would make troubles then.
I´m 1,6m ...... 160cm 
Good size and weight for Co drivers.
Ahhh I got such a great offer for it and had to say no, because I´m working on saturdays too. * cryyyyy*


----------

